# Any good king fish recipes?



## Lures N Lace (Oct 7, 2014)

The husband came home with lots of king fish from this weekend...looking for a yummy recipe!


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

We use to cook it on a charcoal grill on low heat, plenty of smoke and watch it very close. Take it off while it's still moist.
Use any type of Cajun style seasoning, little butter, lemon juice etc.. Key is don't over cook it and try to eat it while it is still warm.
Cut it into 3" X 3" pieces or smaller if you can.


----------



## D-Czech (Mar 8, 2013)

My favorite way is to make King Salad, which is tuna salad using king fish.

Carefully cut out all the blood lines / red areas.
Season to taste with salt and pepper and place in pot. Fill pot to level where the bottom 1/3 of fish are covered. 
Bring to boiler and cook for 4-5 minutes, fish will turn white. Let cool
Dice and chop your favorite tuna salad items such as celery, onion etc.
Mix the cooled fish with chopped items and mayo to taste.

It is so good that you will never want to have to use canned tuna again.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Soak in buttermilk, fry it hot and fast rolled in cracker meal.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Ice Water Soak*

Learned this as a kid in Port A:
As you clean/filet kingfish, cut out ALL the red meat, cut remaining pieces into 2-3" chunks, drop in ice water. Soak the fish until water turns GREY. Pour the water out and repeat. Do this 2 -4 times until the water stays mostly clear. 
BAM! you are ready to cook. Fry, grill, or mix with fav crabcake rescipe. Cooked lots of kingfish this way at hunting camps and it ALL GOT ET!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

Steak out the fish, marinate in teriyaki sauce. Grill over mesquite and glaze with Very Teriyaki brand sauce mixed with BBQ sauce at the finish. Outstanding


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> Learned this as a kid in Port A:
> As you clean/filet kingfish, cut out ALL the red meat, cut remaining pieces into 2-3" chunks, drop in ice water. Soak the fish until water turns GREY. Pour the water out and repeat. Do this 2 -4 times until the water stays mostly clear.
> BAM! you are ready to cook. Fry, grill, or mix with fav crabcake rescipe. Cooked lots of kingfish this way at hunting camps and it ALL GOT ET!


That is how I clean them. I usually fry them up when I am doing a fish fry and they always get eaten up. I used to throw all my kings back or limit catching them to one or two, now I am out there making sure to grab a limit every time I can. I think the key is bleeding them right when you catch them and cutting out all the red meat.

I am going to try the crabcake thing next time I get ready to cook some. I think I have 5 or 6 full gallon bags to last the winter.

I usually soak them in milk in the fridge about an hour before I cook them .


----------

